# Cottage Cheese?



## Hello Kitty (Dec 7, 2004)

I was reading the wish list for my local Humane Society and I saw that cottage cheese was on there. What exactly does cottage cheese do for cats? Or is it just something that they really like? Thanks.


----------



## clarissa (Aug 18, 2004)

i googled it....and found http://www.placervillevet.com/feline health problems.htm which says it's for mixing a special (bland) diet for cats with diarrhea..

personally though, my cat absolutely loves cream cheese 8O


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

Hi! Funny, I asked a cottage question a while back too. Here is a post of mine that has to do with claims of cottage cheese and flaxseed oil helping with cancer...

http://www.catforum.comviewtopic.phpt=8037

We had a dog with cancer a while back and gave it a whirl and I did notice a significant improvement. I didn't quite believe it was because of the mixture, so we kind of just stopped giving it to her and her health declined rapidly after that and we ended up having to put her down. I'll never know if it was a coincidence or not. 

What I did notice during this time is that our dog and cat both LOVED the cottage cheese. Neither of them could get to it fast enough. I've also seen it in many higher end cat foods. In cat food itself, I'm not exactly sure what purpose it serves. 

I'm inclined to think that cottage cheese - since it seems so appealing to both cats and dogs - maybe a good way to get animals to take their medication. You hide it in there and they just woof it down. It has a lot less lactose than yogurt and milk and is more tolerable and less likely to cause an allergic response. It's also a protein source and if you have a sick animal that's refusing regular food, they may be more willing to eat the cottage cheese....at least they are eating something...


----------



## ChiaZ (Oct 24, 2004)

so is it ok to give you cat cottage cheese / cream cheese on a regular basis?


----------

